# TON @ Cal-Orchid



## mormodes (Jun 10, 2015)

Tokyo Orchid Nursery will be a guest vendor at Cal-Orchid July 10 - 12.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jun 13, 2015)

In addition, the Fukiran Society of America is holding its 5th Annual Neofinetia falcata Judging Event and Show.. There will be 3 Neofinetia vendors at the show this year - New World Orchids, Orchids Limited, and Seed Engei. There will be lectures from each vendor. 

It's all happening at Cal Orchids!


----------



## mormodes (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, it does seem to be happening at Cal-Orchid. SBOE hasn't put anything on their site about vendors there. In addition to TON, Suwada will be there and I didn't notice Orchids Limited either, so thanks for pointing that out. I hope they bring some paphs in addition to Jason's neos.


----------

